# Help punch biopsy code needed



## perkins05 (May 3, 2013)

Doctor did a punch biospy of the vulva. 

Which could should be used 56605 or 11100?

All assistance is greatly appreciated!


----------



## rszuchman@thedermgroup.com (May 3, 2013)

you need to use the site specific biopsy code  not the 11100 -  hope this helps


----------

